
Netflix declines studios' requests for 'buy' button - kevruger
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20042317-261.html
======
johnyqi
I don't get it why is more profitable for studios to sell movies than to rent
it? Makes no sense. But in any case, Netflix is making them run for their
money. I just hope they will soon be available in Europe too.

